# GLS TJet Race Boomer Raceway Lansing IL Friday Dec. 4



## LBoomr (Dec 11, 2012)

Larry is having a race Skinny Tire, Fat Tire, Hot Rod. Practice starts at 6, race at 7. Refreshments and snacks will be provided.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally we get to romp on Larry's track! It's a nice one.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I need to sneak over and practice!


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Pencil me in. I won't know for sure until it gets closer to the date though.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Unless I'm working that sat I'm in for sure


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I'll be there 2


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up!


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

count me in


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up :wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I sadly have to throw in the towel and say I can't make it tonight I've got a 3 a.m. start for work tomorrow


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Good time at Larry's debut race last night. Nice to have a Friday night race again!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Another awesome place to race in the group. Thanks for the race Larry, I had a blast. No more cookies and brownies tho.... I think I ate half the plate!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool Track!Thanks


----------

